# New Member!!



## R&Lmcclung (Feb 3, 2007)

Hello everyone! My husband found your site and we're excited to be here. We've been looking for an Outback for about a year. We wanted a 21RS because that's all we could tow, but no more! We have a Dodge 1500 v8 and now are looking at the 25RS! We live in Texas have 2 grown kids (ages 19 and 21), a 7 year old and a Boston Terrier (who loves camping). We have an Apache Mesa Solid State Popup that we've popped out of so that's why we're looking for an Outback. We're looking forward to the great advice from all the exerienced "Outbackers"!

Pancake Ninjas
Richard, Laura, Lauren
Robert, Cheyanne & Poppy!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi pancakeninjas
















to Outbackers! 

Glad you found us








You've chosen a really nice Outback model...any questions, please feel free to ask!
Dawn


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Good luck on the search and welcome


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site.

Gary


----------



## andrhuxl (Jul 15, 2006)

Good luck on the purchase, the 25RSS is nice with the bunks

Oh Yeah,
*
WELCOME*


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers pancakeninjas








Best of luck on your quest for the 25rs!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Good luck in your search....you're going to LOVE it.
















Check out this link below you use on an used or new Outback.

http://www.geocities.com/ndjollymon/Outbac...l?1088221594096


----------



## R&Lmcclung (Feb 3, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.
> 
> Glad you found us.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Welcome to a great site! Good luck on your search!
happy camping


----------



## R&Lmcclung (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks for the link! Will print and use everytime we go looking! Dallas RV show is next weekend! Woo Hoo!

pancakeninjas


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

pancakeninjas said:


> Thanks for the link! Will print and use everytime we go looking! Dallas RV show is next weekend! Woo Hoo!
> 
> pancakeninjas


Not a problem...enjoy the show.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Welcome, sounds like you are on your way to a nice set-up..

Carey


----------



## Ohtrouting (May 27, 2006)

Welcome to the site







Good luck on your search. I also have a 21RS, but like to check out the larger Outbacks in the future. Ernie


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Welcome aboard.







You'll love the Outback. I wish you all the best in your search and negotiations.

Scott


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

RizFam said:


>


Tami, I love your welcomes, especially since I am in a lot of them








Welcome pancakeninjas


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

*WOO HOO*

Another Texan!

Welcome to the group.

Whereabouts in Texas y'all from?

Mark


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

happycamper said:


>


Tami, I love your welcomes, especially since I am in a lot of them








Welcome pancakeninjas
[/quote]








Well thank you Jim









Tami


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

Welcome!!







Good luck with the search to find the perfect Outback for your family!!


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard! The 25RS is a great floorplan


----------



## R&Lmcclung (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome!!! We're real happy to know there are people we can go to for questions and suggestions on the camper we all love! Let us know if any deals pop up, oh and also has anyone purchased from Lakeshore RV in Muskegon, Michigan? He has RVs on Ebay but I don't know how low his prices are, and at the bottom of his adds he says "Check out the Outbackers.com web site to hear from other "Outbackers" who have purchased from us." So that's what I'm doing!

Oh and we're from Waxahachie Texas! So all you Texans can stop on by when your near and all of the out of staters need to come on down for a visit and sit a spell!
WooHoo!

Pancakeninjas
Rich, Laura, Lauren, Robert
Cheyanne & Poppy


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Call Lakeshore for a price on the 25RS and then take that price to the show...see if you can get them to match it or come close.

I had family in Waxahachie, Texas







Does the name Raney sound familiar?
My mom was from Grand Prarie


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Welcome pancakeninjas to the best forum on the web!

You'll find us to be a friendly bunch who love to share our knowledge with others.

Ask away and post often!

By the way...

I have to ask...

Pancakeninjas?? Now there HAS to be a story behind that...









Dan


----------



## R&Lmcclung (Feb 3, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Call Lakeshore for a price on the 25RS and then take that price to the show...see if you can get them to match it or come close.
> 
> I had family in Waxahachie, Texas
> 
> ...


Sorry, we don't. We're fairly new to this town, only lived here for a year. We love it though, cute small town but close to everything cool!

Laura


----------



## R&Lmcclung (Feb 3, 2007)

3LEES said:


> Welcome pancakeninjas to the best forum on the web!
> 
> You'll find us to be a friendly bunch who love to share our knowledge with others.
> 
> ...


I was wondering when someone was going to ask! Actually my daughter and my husband started that during one of our camping trips. She was boasting that she could make better pancakes than Rich could, and it started from there. Rich won the fight stating that he was the pancake ninja and nobody was better than he was at making pancakes, and I've got to admit he's pretty good! We also like to go Geocaching and needed a name for our family group and that's when we started using the name.
Thanks for asking!








Laura


----------



## goneflyfishin (Jan 12, 2007)

Good luck pancakeninjas on your 25RS purchase. We just got our new 23RS last week! 
We played in it all day today! We love it already & can't wait to go camping!

Have fun & enjoy!









Tammy


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

Welcome









This is a very informative website with very nice people. Good luck with the purchase


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

pancakeninjas said:


> has anyone purchased from Lakeshore RV in Muskegon, Michigan? He has RVs on Ebay but I don't know how low his prices are, and at the bottom of his adds he says "Check out the Outbackers.com web site to hear from other "Outbackers" who have purchased from us." So that's what I'm doing!
> 
> Pancakeninjas
> Rich, Laura, Lauren, Robert
> Cheyanne & Poppy


Several members here have purchased from Lakeshore RV, including me. We've all been happy with the price and the experience dealing with them. I'm in Michigan, so went to Muskegon to pick up the trailer myself. Some members from other states have also made the drive to Muskegon, and used the trip home as a maiden voyage for their new toy.







Others have had Lakeshore deliver their trailers to them, for a fee. If you don't want to/don't have time to drive from TX to MI yourself, then get a price from Lakeshore and also find out what the delivery fee would be. Then check with your local dealers and see if they will meet or beat the combination of the price and the delivery fee. If they will, then buy local. If they won't, then go with Lakeshore.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

pancakeninjas said:


> ...snip...
> at the bottom of his adds he says "Check out the Outbackers.com web site to hear from other "Outbackers" who have purchased from us." So that's what I'm doing!


I didn't know that. I think that is great testament on how well we treat everyone and ensure everyone gets all the correct information they need


----------

